# Tarot 200 Sleeve



## 2 Angry Wolves (8/6/16)

Hallo all.
Does anybody have/know of protective sleeves available for the Tarot???

Thanx.


----------



## Silver (9/6/16)

Have deleted the other thread @2 Angry Wolves 
Hope you find the sleeve you looking for


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (9/6/16)

Thank you @Silver .

Reactions: Like 1


----------

